# Jawbone 1053 Build



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Well last year I fished with a pre built 1052 from Roys with Penn 6/0 wide and loved it. I just picked up a 1053 that my uncle never finished building it only lacks the guides being wrapped on. Lucky me he handed down all his rod building equipment to me for free  this will be my first time to build a rod or finish one so if you have any tips for me please share Thanks. Also just bought a Avet EX 50W to mount to the new 1053 any recommendations on what line and how much of each I will need to spool it with?


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Everyone loves pictures


----------



## xxxxxQTRODS (Nov 17, 2009)

I like the pick I love the rod holder very very cute. What ur asking about line and such probably want be answered on this site. If u nÃ©ed any help on the build contact me anytime


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Finally finished it


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job. Love all the purple. That thing looks like a beast, I think you could catch the kraken with it.


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Good looking build. Thats a meat stick for sure.


----------



## Temple (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks


----------

